# problems with the valet switch...



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

Is anyone else haveing this problem on the '04 Spec-V's?

About every 3rd or 4th time I close the trunk the valet switch gets pushed down so i can't remotely open the trunk. Seeing as I have nothing precious in the trunk (yet), I would like to keep it open so i don't accidently scratch it with my key. I already took it to the dealer and they said it had happened on a couple others. They tweaked something and said that it would work fine, but of course it kept happeneing. I'm gonna probably take it back to have them tweak it again, but I was wondering if anyone had another solution.


----------

